# TwinCat 3 4024.10 (Visual Studio 2019) XAR AdsError: 4132  + "HyperV" Problem



## trobo (15 Oktober 2020)

*TwinCat 3 4024.10 (Visual Studio 2019) XAR AdsError: 4132  + "HyperV" Problem*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass TwinCat3 XAR/Runtime nicht laufen möchte.

Aktuell bekomme ich folgende 2 Fehlermeldungen von TwinCat:


```
Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >> Init4\RTime: Start Interrupt: Ticker started >> AdsError: 4132 (0x1024, RTIME: incompatible software detected) << !
```


```
TwinCAT Realtime Server: Quelle: TCRTIME;  Zeitstempel: 15.10.2020 16:26:15 755 ms  Meldung: start of real-time avoided by "HyperV"
```


Die Runtime läuft auf Windows 10 64bit Prof Version 2004, *nicht virtualisiert.


*

Ich habe im Projekt bereits auf einen isolierten Kern eingestellt was jedoch keine besserung brachte. 
Hyper Threading ist ebenfalls abgeschaltet. 
HyperV ist nicht aktiviert! 
Windows Sub Linux ist ebenfalls nicht aktiviert/installiert 
Ich habe parallel VMWare Workstation installiert, das sollte jedoch durch die Core Isolation keine Proleme machen? 








Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee oder ähnliche Problematik gehabt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Oktober 2020)

Core isolation ist nur erforderlich bei einer VM.
Hyperthreading kann meine ich aktiviert bleiben. 
Wie/Wo hast Du Hyper-V deaktiviert?
Ist Vt-x aktiv?
Hast Du schon versucht die win8settick.bat als Admin (Im Kontextmenü) auszuführen und danach den Rechner neu gestartet?


----------



## trobo (16 Oktober 2020)

Hi!

Die Core Isolation hatte ich mal prophylaktisch eingeschaltet.
Hyperthreading hab ich aus dem lesen hier im Forum abgeschaltet, da anscheinend TwinCat mit diesen Cores nicht umgehen kann.

Hyper-V hatte ich kontrolliert ob es überhaupt installiert/aktiv ist (Windows Features), da ist es jedoch inaktiv.




Das ist es auch was mich am meisten irritiert, wieso TwinCat sich an hyperV stört, wenn es doch gar nicht installiert ist/genutzt wird...

VT-X ist aktiv

die Win8settings.bat hatte ich auch bereits immerwieder nach meinen Änderungen durchrennen lassen und danach den Rechenr neugestartet, leider ohne Besserung.

*Kurzes Update:*

ich hab die Core isolation jetzt mal abgeschaltet, jetzt bekomme ich direkt folgende Meldung:




Da kann doch nur iergendwas mit der Windows Installation nicht passen?


----------



## MS42 (16 Oktober 2020)

Hallo gustavganzz

versuch mal:


Cmd mit admin rights 
bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off 
reboot


----------



## trobo (16 Oktober 2020)

MS42 schrieb:


> Hallo gustavganzz
> 
> versuch mal:
> 
> ...



Super! Das war der Knackpunkt.

Ich hab den befehl noch korrigiert (Tippfehler  )


```
bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off
```

Jetzt kommt die gewohnte Warnmeldung, dass wenn Ich VMWare parallel starten/laufen lassen möchte einen isolated Core nutzen soll/muss.

Ich danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Khyzer (15 Dezember 2020)

Hallo!

ich möchte hier noch meine Fehlerbeschreibung sowie die Lösung anfügen, da ich über Google hierher gefunden habe und denen helfen möchte, die dieses Problem ebenfalls haben/hatten.

Ich denke mein Problem ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass ich mich vor einer Woche mit Docker auseinander gesetzt habe. Heute wollte ich eine neue TwinCAT-Konfiguration aktivieren und habe die Fehlermeldung aus Post #3 angezeigt bekommen. Also ERR 0x1024 don't use Hyper-V.
Da es mir schon schimmerte woran es liegen könnte und ich schonmal gelesen hatte, das TwinCAT und Virtualisierungen sich beißen, habe ich Docker mal vom Rechner geschmissen.
Dies führte leider zu keiner Besserung. Also in den Windows-Features nach Hyper-V geschaut und Überbleibsel zu eliminieren - aber dort war schon alles deaktiviert, was mit Hyper-V zu tun hatte.
Danach die "win8settick.bat" ausgeführt und rebootet. Auch keine Besserung.
Also Google gefragt und diesen Thread gefunden. Die angebotene Lösung aus Post #4 hat dann Abhilfe geschaffen. 
Vielen Dank an MS42.


----------



## Uli75 (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist das Problem nach zwei Jahren wieder da, ich bekomme die XAR auf meinem Win10 (21H2 19044.1766) Pro nicht zum Funktionieren.

Fehler ist wie oben auch:

'TCRTIME' (200): start of real-time avoided by "HyperV"                
'TwinCAT System' (10000): Sending ams command >> Init4\RTime: Start Interrupt: Ticker started >> AdsError: 4132 (0x1024, RTIME: incompatible software detected) << failed!      
- Ich habe im Projekt bereits auf einen isolierten Kern (Nr. 7) umgestellt
- Hyper-V ist vollständig deaktiviert.
- "bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off " als admin ausgeführt 
- "win8settick.bat" als admin ausgeführt
- "Core Isolation/Memory Integrity" im Win10 deaktiviert

Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht mehr, was es noch sein könnte. Habt ihr evtl. noch Ideen?

Danke euch und schöne Grüße!

Uli


----------



## HA-Freak (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo Uli75,

gib mal "msinfo32" im Startmenü ein und drück enter.

Dann stell einen screenshot in den Thread.

Ich denke die Virtualiesierungs basierde Sicherheit ist aktiv.

 VG HA_Freak


----------



## Guga (30 Juni 2022)

mmhm. 
Die möglich mir bekannte Liste (natürlich nicht vollständig) hast du schon fast komplett abgearbeitet.
Ich hätte nur noch im Portfolio
Windows Defender Credential Guard de-aktivieren da dieser einen "unsichtbaren" HyperV Zugriff hat.
https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/wi...tion/credential-guard/credential-guard-manage


----------



## Uli75 (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr seid echt schnell! Danke euch !!! 

das mti dem Credential Guard versuche ich gleich, reboot steht noch aus.
hier das msinfo32,


----------



## Hack (30 Juni 2022)

Bei "Virtualization-based security" steht Running. Wenn du das abschaltest wird es funktionieren.


----------



## Uli75 (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo Hack,

danke für den Hinweis! Leider kann ichs per RedEdit nicht abstellen.
Da muss ich mich useren Admins reden, scheint als hätten sie die Einstellung per Gruppenrichtline hinterlegt, die wird mit jedem Neustart wieder neu gesetzt...


----------

